# Hello to everyone :)



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi

I am just looking into getting some mice for the first time  
(If I can persuade hubby  )

Looks like a friendly forum


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome! Where abouts in the world are you located?


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

Welcome! ^^


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks for the welcomes 

I am in the UK


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

